# building MySQL from ports faill



## SIFE (Aug 18, 2009)

Salamo ALikom
when i try to build MySQL-5.1 from ports i get this MSG in the attachment .
i wonder why there is no configuration file to set basedir and charset .


----------



## phoenix (Aug 18, 2009)

What's the output of `$ ls -l /usr/local/bin/mysql`  ??  If that is a symlink, then what is the output of `$ ls -l /path/to/whatever` (where /path/to/whatever is whatever /usr/local/bin/mysql links to)?

The error message makes it sound like /usr/local/bin/mysql is a symlink that points to another symlink that points to another symlink, and so on.  Something is messed up there.

You may need to forcefully uninstall everything relating to mysql, and re-do the install.  Something like `# pkg_delete -xfi mysql` will do the uninstall of every package with "mysql" in the name.


----------



## SIFE (Aug 18, 2009)

output of ls -l /usr/local/bin/mysql :

```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  mysql  5 Jan  1  2006 /usr/local/bin/mysql -> mysql
```



> You may need to forcefully uninstall everything relating to mysql


there were only mysql.server shell in /usr/local/bin because i was using the binary version from Sun but it was always after some days missed the privilege of root even after log in so i can't create databases when i log in as root .
no privileges in phpMyAdmin


----------



## phoenix (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't use the binary version.  Uninstall that, remove all traces of MySQL from /usr/local/*, and then try to reinstall using the ports.

The problem is that /usr/local/bin/mysql is a symlink that points to ... /usr/local/bin/mysql.  Which creates a never-ending loop.


----------



## SIFE (Aug 19, 2009)

i steall have the some problem after deleting all MySQL trace .


----------



## phoenix (Aug 19, 2009)

Strange.

Does it work if you install MySQL 5.0 instead of 5.1?

Does it do the same on another system?  Just wondering if it's a problem with that specific computer, or with that specific port.


----------



## SIFE (Aug 19, 2009)

i think only the port because i was i have problem with pidgin but after deinstall and reboot system it is install normally


----------



## SIFE (Aug 20, 2009)

i fix the problem by deleting /usr/local/bin/mysql ,after the installation is complete i think if i try with mysql51 it will be complete too ,thx Mr phoenix .


----------

